# Coffee Alarm Clock Will Be Available Soon for Your Night Table



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2016)

Think I'd pass on this one, but some folks may like it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 19, 2016)

Great idea, but just 1 cup???  I'd need 3 or 4 of them


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

I like that but need a whole pot. :blue:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 21, 2016)

I agree with everyone else, I need three cups before I can open my eyes...and my mug is soup bowl sized...so yeah a full pot would do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2016)

I usually have 2 cups in the morning and my husband has one, so it wouldn't be good for me either.  Plus, now that I've retired, the sound of an alarm is foreign to me. layful:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 21, 2016)

At nearly $400 I'll pass, seems just another Hipster idea.

All one needs do if they really want to drink before getting out of bed  is use/buy a small inexpensive automatic coffee maker, set it up to be  ready by time alarm goes off. WAH LAH! (viola)



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...y-brewed-cup-of-coffee-with-this-alarm-clock/

"The catch? You can’t buy the Barisieur at a store or add it to your online shopping cart. Technically, only a few exist — one of which is on the designer’s bedside table. Renouf and his team launched a Kickstarter in late May,  promising backers and coffee lovers that they will have the alarm clock  of their dreams by June 2017 for about $385. The Barisieur won’t go  into production until the team is fully funded."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2016)

What is a hipster?  Hubby's been using the term lately and neither of us are really sure.  If somebody's really desperate for a cup of coffee when they open their eyes, I guess they can fill a Thermos before bed.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh they've been around for quite some time now, always into the newest

Sort of like this video, for many people hard for them to define, but, I personally know one when I encounter them.  btw, by one video's standards, I might need to look in the mirror, there is as with anything degrees of hipsters

Sorry, I've been having fun watching videos what were we talking about.  Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 21, 2016)

How to describe a hipster? He or she dresses as a hippie from back in the day...same concrete values but they have a trust fund or income that exceeds all you will ever earn in this lifetime, you get the picture?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> How to describe a hipster? He or she dresses as a hippie from back in the day...same concrete values but they have a trust fund or income that exceeds all you will ever earn in this lifetime, you get the picture?



That's one type, there's the one who dresses quite hip wear's skinny jeans and other synchronized attire.   I think it sometimes depends on the geography. The ones I knew in Brooklyn, were very cleaner looking and more techie.

Oh and I should ad, definitely they got the rich part wrong, some are many aren't, likely most aren't rich.  The rich kid hipsters are probably more of what people have seen on screen.  A lot of hipsters were creative types living off borrowed money from friends sometimes, cheap for days or rather frugal.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 21, 2016)

Take a walk into Trader Joes or Whole Foods...bet you can pick them out.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 21, 2016)

A nice geeky toy, make a good gift for my son.   My old Macbook Air doesn't have working sound- does the gizmo have an actual audio alarm?  If so, I wold probably end up swatting the thing off my nightstand, onto the floor. :shrug:

maybe I should buy a new laptop instead....


----------



## AprilT (Jun 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Take a walk into Trader Joes or Whole Foods...bet you can pick them out.




 They are everywhere.  What I was saying some may have only seen or encountered one type, but there's no specific income classification they all fall under.  Just like not only the well to do shop at trader joes, I have nice cooler bag to sqash that theory. LOL!  I've shopped both stores I don't care for whole foods,  trader Joe's in the South isn't that great either.  But, you are right you will see them there, as  well as any trendy coffee or beer brewery pub.

PS there was a TV show that featured an episode where one of the characters wanted to impress his new girlfriend or friends and he took on their full hipster persona, I wish I could remember the show.  If it ever comes to me,I'll post a clip.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh I forgot...Starbucks and anywhere that has signs for handcrafted or artisanal, you will not find a hipster near county welfare.


----------

